# Oklahoma Arrow Slinger !!!



## buckbow (Jan 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tagmaster11.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome back! Glad to have you - keep after it. If I can be of any help, let me know. Check out my blog below for some tips (under Archery Tips, in Categories) on how to get that '300'. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Welcome tagmaster.. you will find there are a lot of Okies here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to AT! I shot the OK 3-D and the indoor as well. Glad to have ya here!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

